# Magnolia Wood,,,any uses?



## bnew17 (Nov 10, 2009)

I had a buddy cut down a magnolia tree the other day and i told to save some of it for me. Ive got a 6ft section a little bigger than your thigh...i dont think ive ever read where anybody has used any magnolia wood in their projects...is it worth saving?


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Magnolia wood...any uses*

I had a friend give me a tree he took down in Tampa and I put large pieces in a plastice bag to bring to NC with me,but then left it setting on my carport and when I went back down six mo's later,it had started to spault,so I brought it back up and turned some beautifull pieces out of it.Fun to turn.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

I have it second hand that it is a favored wood among turners and carvers.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I turn a lot of magnolia. (Have a blank chucked up in my lathe right now). It's pretty stuff with BLO on it... Not sure I have ever known anyone to do flat work with it though...


----------

